# How to change the gear box oil in a 2.8 Ducato



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

One of the Lands on Owners wanted to know so I wen tot the Fiat Forum and found that some one had made a PDF with pictures of how to do it, follow link to download it.

*Link*

.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I should have proof read that one >

One of the Lads on MH Owners wanted to know how much oil to use, so I went to the Fiat Forum and found that someone had made a PDF with pictures of how to do it, follow link to download it, in last post


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Also worth reading this

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/18...5-ducato-gearbox-oil-change-lucky-escape.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone had had the 5th gear extension cover off and made a hole through the inner casing so oil could get through rather than splashing over.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

DIY change 5th gear


----------

